# Under the Radar...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ever miss the end of an auction and go "Wow, no one saw that?"
Maybe we can throw all the great deals we missed here in this thread.
This is one I was watching this week, and miss the end by 30 minutes.
Kids will do that to ya. Oh well, enjoy...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-scotch...1073710796?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item4ac17c06cc


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL TX
maybe the category threw everyone off?

Cell Phones & Accessories
>
Cell Phones & Smartphones

?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sometimes it pays to do a full EBAY search. I have seen some in the wrong palce a few times.

Yeah, I have missed a few, and sometimes no bid on and item I wanted only to have it relisted and go for too much.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Ever miss the end of an auction and go "Wow, no one saw that?"
> Maybe we can throw all the great deals we missed here in this thread.
> This is one I was watching this week, and miss the end by 30 minutes.
> Kids will do that to ya. Oh well, enjoy...
> ...


 
God that one had to hurt.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

alpink said:


> LOL TX
> maybe the category threw everyone off?
> 
> Cell Phones & Accessories
> ...


Also seller did not put "HO Slot Car" in the title of the auction. Bargains are out there to find if sellers slip up like this


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Well...here's one of mine. I can't post a link as this one is from last summer. Listed in the Model Railroad category was a custom, hand made train car that was an auto carrier. On the auto carrier was maybe a dozen Aurora Cigarbox cars in new condition. Many different colors of Toronado's, XL 500's, Camaro's, etc...you get the idea. Along with this was another 8 or 10 more unused cars, many with the original boxes. The Buy It Now price was $75.00. I figured the resale value of the lot to be at least $300.00+ at the time. I took one last look at the lot and hit the Buy It Now button...and so did someone else at the same moment. He who hesitates is lost (or last in this case). That last moment of looking did me in. I was not the winner of that auction. I still think about that one as the cars were just beautiful. Did someone on here get that one?


----------

